

New car HUD that projects information in front of you while driving - superasn
https://www.navdy.com/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=navdy&sort=byPopularity&prefix...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=navdy&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

